# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون كبلر

## منار حجازي

كبلر يُعرف باسم يوهانس كبلر، وهو من أحد علماء الفلك، والفيزياء، والرياضيات المشهورين، وقد ولد في ألمانيا في عام 1571م، وتوفي في عام 1630م، ويعتبر كبلر من أوائل العلماء الذين اهتموا بدراسة حركة الكواكب، وتأثرها بالجاذبية، ودورانها حول الشمس. اهتم كبلر بدراسةِ حركة كواكبِ المجموعة الشمسية، ودرسَ العديد من المؤلفات، والنظريات التي تشيرُ إلى أنَ كافةَ الكواكب تدور حول الشمس، فدرس حركة كوكب المريخ، وتأثره بالطاقة الشمسية، وعمل على رصدِ أشعةِ الشمس، ثم اهتم بمتابعةِ الجاذبيّة الأرضيّة من خلال حركة الأرض. تعتبر دراسات كبلر من أحد أهم العوامل التي ساعدت العالم نيوتن في اكتشاف الجاذبية الأرضية. قوانين كبلر هي عبارةٌ عن مجموعةٍ من القوانين التي قام العالم كبلر بوضعها من أجل دراسةِ حركة الكواكب حول محيط الشمس، وحرص كبلر على صياغةِ مجموعةٍ من العمليات الرياضية، والحسابات الفلكية، والعلمية والتي ساعدته في الوصول إلى معرفة العديد من الحقائق العلميّة حول الكواكب، والشمس فعمل على صياغةِ ثلاثة قوانين حول النتائج التي توصل إليها، وأطلق عليها اسم قوانين كبلر. قانون كبلر الثاني هو القانون الذي اعتمد على تأكيد النظرية التي تنص على أن سرعةَ كواكبِ المجموعةِ الشمسية تزداد كلما كانت قريبةً من الشمس، والعكس صحيح، واعتمد كبلر في صياغته لهذا القانون على دراسةِ أقطار المدارات حول الكواكب، وعندما تأكد أنها إهليجية المركز؛ أي أنّها تحتوي على نقاطٍ تلتقي فيها محاور الكواكب، عندها تمكن من اعتماد قانونه الثاني، والذي يشير إلى أن الخطوط التي تربط ما بين الشمس والكواكب هي ذات مساحاتٍ متساوية فلكيّاً. مثال على قانون كبلر الثاني: إذا كان أحد الكواكب (س) يحتاج للانتقال من النقطة (أ) إلى النقطة (ب) يوماً كاملاً؛ فيستنتج من ذلك أن سرعة الانتقال تعتمدُ على الطاقة الشمسية المؤثرة على الكوكب، والتي ترتبط بخطوطٍ عكسيةٍ من تلك النقاط أي تؤثر الطاقة من النقطة (ب) إلى النقطة (أ). أما التفسيرُ الرياضي لقانون كبلر، فيوضح الحقيقة التي تقول أنّ القوة الواقعة على عمود نصف قطر الدائرة تساوي صفراً. القانون الرياضي لقانون كبلر الثاني: d/dt (1/2 r2 0) = 0 تفسير القانون الرياضي: المشتقة الأولى تقسيم مشتقة الفترة الزمنية لحركة الكوكب، ضرب السرعة المساحية (1/2 r2 0) تساوي صفراً. إنجازات كبلر في الرياضيات: يعتبر كبلر من العلماء الذي اهتموا بدراسةِ الحسابات اللوغاريتميّة؛ إذ عمل على وضع مجموعةٍ مِن الطُرق البسيطة، والسهلة التي تساعد في حل المسائل، والمعادلات اللوغاريتمية التي تحتاج إلى وقتٍ طويلٍ، فقام بتصميمِ مجموعةٍ مِن الجداول الرياضيّة التي تحتوي على نتائج تُساهم في حلِ المسائل اللوغاريتمية. البلورات: اهتم كبلر بدراسةِ البلورات التي تنتج عن الثلج، وقام بتلخيص النتائج التي وصلَ لها حول دراستهِ للبلورات، والتي اكتشف فيها وجود روابطٍ بين أجزاء البلورات، والتي تعمل على ظهورها بأشكلٍ هندسيّةٍ مختلفة، كما تمكن من استنتاج وجودِ العديد من الاختلافاتِ بين البلورات الثلجية.

----------

